# The whole group



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

What an awesome group...can't see Odie, though! Lots of action at your house1


----------



## DonnaM (Aug 1, 2011)

You do have quite the full house. Bella is such a cute little girl. I'm glad you have found the forum helpful.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

My goodness, with such a full house, I don't know how you find time to read PF let alone post, but I'm glad you did!. I'm also sure if Bella gets exposure to car rides that lead to fun places (the park, the pet store, etc.), she'll like the car again just fine. You have a sweet bunch of "furkids" to share your life, lucky you and lucky them! I wish Bella a speedy recovery, and don't let her attitude fool you one bit, I'm quite sure she loves you to pieces.


----------

